# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  BÁC nào cần thì vào lấy  MIỄN PHÍ TÀI LIỆU TỰ HỌC CATIA V5 THIẾT KẾ CƠ KHÍ HOÀN CHỈNH

## honghuy

Theo suy nghĩ của mọi người thì tài liệu miễn phí thường sơ xài hoặc thậm chí là tào lao không sử dụng được, có thể đúng, cũng có thể sai, sai là khi bạn tìm vào không đúng trang web chia sẻ tài liệu kỹ thuật một cách nghiêm túc, hoặc bạn yêu cầu quá cao, nghĩa là bạn muốn tài liệu phải giải quyết được hết các mong muốn của bạn, hay bạn đã biết sử dụng ở cấp độ cơ bản và muốn tài liệu miễn phí giúp bạn cả phần nâng cao.

Mọi thứ đều là tương đối, còn riêng với tài liệu Catia V5 miễn phí này bạn sẽ thấy phù hợp cho việc thiết kế cơ khí, và dĩ nhiên là tài liệu ở cấp độ cơ bản dành cho người mới học, tài liệu catia V5 gồm 3 phần đó là thiết kế, lắp ráp và tạo bản vẽ 2D, nếu học tốt phần này là đã có thể thiết kế cơ khí hoàn chỉnh với Catia, bên cạnh đó nếu bạn yếu về sử dụng máy tính, thiết kế cơ khí 3D thì cũng nên học trước các tài liệu cơ bản này nhằm có một kiến thức nền tảng và tham gia các khóa học để có thể đi làm, không nên phụ thuộc quá nhiều vào tài liệu, cũng như bỏ quá nhiều thời gian tự học Catia V5 mà khi bạn không có khả năng tiếp thu các kiến thức mới, thậm chí là chả có đam mê học hành các phần mềm CAD CAM.
Tài liệu Catia V5 hoàn toàn miễn phí này không phải do chúng tôi thực hiện, nhưng được tổng hợp và chọn lọc chuẩn xác nhằm giúp mọi người có một tài liệu học phù hợp, đúng trọng tâm và dễ hiểu.
Thông thường Catia được dùng thiết kế các hệ thống, sản phẩm phức tạp và việc học catia sẽ không thể hoàn thiện nếu bạn không tự mình nâng cấp lên cấp độ cao hơn như thiết kế mặt, thiết kế khuôn, thiết kế sản phẩm công nghiệp, và cả phần gia công nếu muốn. Thật sự không nên ôm đồm, tìm hiểu các thông tin tuyển dụng và yêu cầu từ nhà tuyển dụng liên quan tới phần mềm Catia trước rồi mới chọn lọc phần cần thiết để học, những phần khó luôn yêu cầu kinh nghiệm, nên dù bạn có làm được, học tốt thì xác suất được tuyển dụng rất thấp, cứ đi từ dễ lên, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm thời gian và đủ đam mê để theo hết các phần còn lại của Catia cũng như phần mềm CAD CAM nói chung.

Link tài liệu Catia V5 thiết kế cơ khí miễn phí, 100 trang:
 Các bạn vào web:  cachdung.com trong muc PHAN LOẠI -> MIÊN PHÍ NHÉ

----------

huynhduckhoa

----------


## maythucphamviet

Hay quá cám ơn bạn

----------

